# Black Creek - short report



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished 6a to 12p, Bishop Lake, Big Sister for bream and bass. 7 bream on crickets and catawba worms, no bass. Crossroads for specks in late morning, no specks. Beautiful cool morning until about 10A and started getting hot if breeze not blowing. River is good shape with a little stain. Water temp 79/80


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

sounds good, hoping to get that way a few times this year


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

whats up fish haven't heard from you in awhile...good report, fly rod's been heating up on yellow...did you toss any bugs at em'?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, we did try the fly. I think my buddy got one of the bream on the fly. Have been out of action for nearly 3 weeks. Starting yesterday I'm back on the river. Reports on the Choctaw have been spotty. Some good bass and bream catches now and then but most anglers seem to be struggling from the reports I have been getting. Doesn't look like the bite overall will be much better than last year, but sure hope I'm wrong . Of course there is always the exception. 
Had a report a few days ago from DeadLakes at Wewa. Big hatch but the fish were simply not biting the fly. 
The daily angler pressure out of Black Creek Lodge seems to be heavy and steady all week long. Yesterday there were about 20 t0 25 rigs in the parking lot . When the word goes out the bits it good there may be 35 +. Being the only decent launch in the lower river area and near the bay they get a lot of business.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

For most of this area, treat the fishing more like it is June or July. With the mild winter, the fish are already 1-2 months ahead of where they would normally be. Try the usual "hot summer months" locales.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was down there today too!!!! Unfortunately it wasn't ta fish Had to check out the fish camp and take pics fer the insurance company.....Aint fished that area in a couple years, can't wait ta get back there!:thumbup:


----------

